# Hello from Maine



## DolphinLady (Jan 9, 2010)

Kept coming across this excellent site, so had to join. Currently I have a Rival 34 which I sailed from England. Looking to make new sailing friends, particularly in this area as I either need a sailing partner or to down size to a small and more manageable boat. Sailing out of Camden. I have owned my Rival since 1986, so it is heartbreaking to think of selling her. Should it not be possible to find a partner for this coming season, I have been looking at the Sea Sprite 23 as a possible new vessel. I look forward to getting to know people.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Dolphin Lady, Welcome aboard! Rivals are nice boats, hope you don't have to sell her. I would come up to Camden to help you sail her but I am too busy down here in GReenport looking for someone to help me sail my Freedom 33! Maybe work on your single handing some more..thats what I am doing, but probably not as much fun as with some help. Rick


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dolphin, welcome to SN. It is an excellent site indeed.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi DL,

Welcome to Sailnet!

Rivals aren't too common on this side of the Atlantic. I have sailed a fair bit on a Rival 38 over in Med waters -- nice boats. That was back in the late 80's-early 90's, but we recently located the boat and she's still going strong (in South American waters). We also have another member, Jim H, who owns a Rival 34. But he is an American living over in the UK. And there was a 36 at our marina for a while, too.

Hopefully you'll be able to make some connections on a sailing partner. Best of luck!


----------



## DolphinLady (Jan 9, 2010)

midnightsailor said:


> Dolphin Lady, Welcome aboard! Rivals are nice boats, hope you don't have to sell her. I would come up to Camden to help you sail her but I am too busy down here in GReenport looking for someone to help me sail my Freedom 33! Maybe work on your single handing some more..thats what I am doing, but probably not as much fun as with some help. Rick


hi Rick,

Old age and injuries are catching up! She is easy to singlehand for someone who is relatively fit! At this stage I need help with annual maintenance, launching and anchor hauling. At one time (in my youth!) I used to "singlehand" with only one working arm. Had to get someone to haul my anchor and mainsail and then set me adrift.


----------



## DolphinLady (Jan 9, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> Hi DL,
> 
> Welcome to Sailnet!
> 
> ...


Thank you John, she is a wonderful boat and has brought me safely through weather that I never wish to see again! Plus she has perfect manners!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to SN Dolphin Lady! Do ck out the forum called "her sailnet" if you get a chance. 

I'd love to hear the story of how you got across the pond and wound up in Camden Maine. I'm sure you'll have ample readers here!

I love Maine and really Love Camdem. I used to go out on some of the windjammers, and eat lobster roll on that open air restaurant on the wharf. I hope to retire in a year or two and I'd love to visit other womyn boat owners if I'm able to travel again. I dream of sailing up the up the coast to Maine someday. But for now.. it's river sailing and the Chesapeake or Delaware bays. 

Many of us use photobucket.com to post pictures here. Hope you have many!


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll look you up in Camden next summer. I have a small supply of Marmite amongst my ship's stores, remaining from a 2004 cruise with a British friend, and I would be happy to gift it to you. Best I can tell it's still right tasty.


----------



## DolphinLady (Jan 9, 2010)

hi Denise,

Thank you for the welcome. How I got here is a long story. I left England in 1978 and lived 12 years in the Caribbean before sailing to Maine 20 years ago. My first boat was a 26' Ecume de Mer with no engine. I lived aboard her for 2 years and then bought the Rival in 1986 and sailed her across. I will check out "her Sailnet".

Shelagh


----------



## DolphinLady (Jan 9, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you and the marmite!


----------

